# John Deere



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to research by Forbes....it is a pretty good company to work for...of course that goes way beyond your local dealership as that is only a very small part of JD.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/03/john-deere-ranked-among-americas-best-employers-2016-03-28/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=d892cef513-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-d892cef513-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good thing Sno wasn't on the "survey" he woulda skewed the results for sure......I have several friends working in the dealerships but don't know anyone working directly for mother Deere.....like all things ag, it's probably a bit volatile, but if I had to work for any of the ag companies.....it would hopefully be Deere. I like that green paint, it's purty


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

[quote name="somedevildawg" post="352481" timestamp="1459166631"I like that green paint, it's purty [/quote]

And unfortunately, you have just negated everything you have said up to this point... Might just as well reset your post counter to 1.... 

I really don't care about paint color much anymore. They all have their good and their bad.

I would believe Deere is a good company to work for. They had great insurance, we even had Deere insurance at work a long time ago. You don't get to be top dog treating your employees like poop.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Technically dealer employees don't work for Deere as they are owned by the dealers not JD.All colors are that way as far as I know.But I wonder how long that will last?Dealerships have combined or been bought out and some have up to 50+ dealerships.With the current farm economy if the dealer goes down I would guess instead of locking the doors they would become company stores owned by the manufacturer wether it's JD,Case IH,etc.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Technically dealer employees don't work for Deere as they are owned by the dealers not JD.All colors are that way as far as I know.But I wonder how long that will last?Dealerships have combined or been bought out and some have up to 50+ dealerships.With the current farm economy if the dealer goes down I would guess instead of locking the doors they would become company stores owned by the manufacturer wether it's JD,Case IH,etc.


It will not probably last much longer.....as Deere likes to have total control of it's product....hence the intellectual property lawsuit that Deere is in the midst of....you remember the one, where Deere was said to claim that the consumer really did not "own" these newer high tech tractors....that was a major mis-step and Deere knows it, but they will have to defend it now.

Regards, Mike


----------

